# Traditional Web Development Vs. Web 2.0 Vs. Blog Oriented Web Site-who To Use?



## MENECCO (Apr 13, 2007)

Did You Use Expressions Engine, Wordpress, Joomla To Develop Your Website? Or Any Other Tool, System That Might Help Drive Traffic To You Site If So, How Is It Going?

I'm Currently Developing My Site And Have Ran Through 100's
Of Different Services That Would Save Me A Lil' Bit Of Cash On Development And Claim To Drive Traffic And Forget About The Articles Is Just Insane!!, And @ One Point One Has To Stop.

I Think Any Service That Can Bring/retain Potential Customers To My Site Is Cool, But How To Choose, Is It Worth Spending Big $$$ On A Super Site Or All You Need Is A Page And Links To Your Products.

Initially I Though To Have It Figured Out, But The Net Is Like A New York Subway, You Can Miss It B One Fraction On A Sec!!

If Anyone Of You Have Thoughts, Ideas, Stresses, Fustrating Expiriences, Sugestions I'll Love To Hear Them, Paraphs We'll Make Sence Of It


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You _can_ use a blog environment to build your t-shirt website, but you don't _have to_.

If you're just trying to sell t-shirts, I would just use a shopping cart like cubecart and set that up with your products.

Start slowly and build your way up. Don't let the all the information paralyze you into making _no _decision.

You can always change your mind and try something different if what you try first doesn't work for you.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

It's all Web 2.5 now, apparently. Something to do with interlinked personal wikis in lime green fonts and quasi-ironic sans serif 1995 fonts.


Or something.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

Do you have to capitalize every word? If you do decide to use a content driven website (Joomla, Blog-Style, etc...) with an integrated cart then you would be well served to take the time to proof-read your posts...it is difficult to decipher what you are actually trying to say! (not a personal criticism, just a comment on the post you made) 

I am developing a Joomla site, but not in love with the Virtuemart Cart... I may do a standalone OSCommerce install and just use the Joomla for articles/content/gallery...not for customer interaction.


----------



## MENECCO (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks Rodney, that helps a lot! because so much information was starting to cramp my brain and switch my focus, which is just to get things moving, thanks again


----------



## MENECCO (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks Nick, what is going on? Web 2.5 I'm trying to catch up here, but interlinks that's real good, that's real traffic.


----------



## MENECCO (Apr 13, 2007)

Jiarby, thanks to you too for your imput I heard Joomla such great app if you trying to get things done a lil' faster is more geeky, oooh and sorry all about the caps, I started typing all in caps by mistake and when I post the message all words got automatically capitalized so, indeed looks weird and hard to understand, thanks


----------

